# Mac's Gone :(



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, finally came out of my grief long enough to let everyone know Mac passed on February 15 ! I will skip the "How much he is missed" Loved and gentle, caring and proud I was to be his furdad ... I could go on and on but .... Thanks Gary


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Mac was such a handsome boy. I really love your picture of him in his tie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, your precious boy was one of my favourites, I know he'll be partying with all of our much missed pups at the bridge now, take care of yourself Gary.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Mac, he was such a special and beautiful boy. 
Thinking of you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Mac was such a dear boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm just so sorry. What a lovely and loved boy he was.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. May he Rest in Peace, beautiful Mac


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy Mac...my thought s are with you and your family...it's never easy, I feel your pain...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious boy, Mac.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. We all know and understand your grief. He was such a beautiful--handsome--boy. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## mrshill (Mar 6, 2018)

My sincere condolences for the loss of your member of your family.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mac. He was a special and beautiful boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mac was an extra special dog who lived a great life with you.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I"m so sorry to hear about Mac. Handsome beautiful boy and so very loved. Take care


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So very sorry to read this. I feel for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry fro your loss.

Fly free Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Gary.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Mac was very lucky to have such a great life you shared with him. I always enjoyed his "tie" photo. I hope the memories Mac left just for you help soften his loss and that time helps you feel better soon. May his spirit soars high and free. 

Godspeed to Mac

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## Kobys_mom (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm so sorry - What a beauty he was


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I understand the depth of your grief. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How very difficult for you. I am sure over time you will be sustained by the memories of all of the joy he brought you and your family.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.... With all my goldens the "end" was never easy but it never defined their life or mine with them .... Mac had a great life as they all did and that's what I will always remember ... The struggle has always been missing the hell out of them and losing Mac is no different ! I never had children but I had my fur kids and unfortunately in the case with fur kids they don't last long enough . Just when you think all is well "Bang" the curve ball comes out . Thanks for all your kind words ...they count !!!!! Gary


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Gary, I'm so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Mac. My heart is breaking for you and I'm hoping all your memories will help you through this very difficult time.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

So incredibly sad to hear about Mac (so handsome and dignified in his tie, by the way). Please do accept my deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## STEye (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I too lost my Golden almost 2 weeks ago. Mac and Buddy are hanging out up in heaven!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac*

I am so very sorry to hear about Mac! I remember all the stories you shared about him.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
I added Mac to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Mac


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

All to familiar with the grief of my beloved that passed too Gary. 

I'm so sorry.


----------

